# Anime to watch that isn't garbage



## TroonsDid911 (Jan 5, 2022)

Not a very big anime fan but my husband loves that shit and I'm trying to watch anime with him in the hopes I can convince him to watch regular shit with me. So whats some anime that isn't the cookie cutter derivative cliche crap that 90% of anime seems to be?

Anime Ive recently watched that I liked:

One Punch Man
Death Note
Castlevania (does this count?)
Blood +(years ago)
Kinichi History's Greatest Disciple
Sound and Fury

I know for sure Ive seen much more then that but I can't remember them off the top of my head.

I don't care if its subbed or dubbed, but for the love of christ there had better not be any loli shit in it. Started watching No Game No Life thinking it was gonna be a good show...until the 12 year old bath scene. I feel I need to make this abundantly clear because of all the sub-human anime avatars creeping on this site.

FYI - Anyone who recommends Beaststars is a furfag, or worse yet, a hybrid furfag/weeb who will bring about the apocalypse.


----------



## Psychotron (Jan 5, 2022)

Speed Racer.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Jan 5, 2022)

King of the Hill.


----------



## Poison Apple (Jan 5, 2022)

Hellsing Ultimate (recommend the dub since its actually good)


----------



## Some Badger (Jan 5, 2022)

As far as good entry-level non degenerate shit goes, my list is as follows:

Mob Psycho 100
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Black Lagoon
Berserk ‘97
Oddtaxi (which I guess is furryshit but it’s way less pretentious than Beastars)


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 5, 2022)

Black Lagoon


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 5, 2022)

Hamtaro


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jan 5, 2022)

Hokuto no Ken A.K.A Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jan 5, 2022)

All anime is objective trash. That said
Boccano
Is the order a rabbit - I don't remember any loli shit but there are little girls and it's a comedy slice of life
Azumanga daioh
Terraformars
How heavy are your dumbbells
Food wars
Hinomaru sumo
Golden boy
Black lagoon (very good)


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 5, 2022)

Noir
Nana
Perfect Blue
Spirited Away
Erased


----------



## Lucipurr (Jan 5, 2022)

Never marry a man into anime that was your first mistake. Anime is 99% crap these are my recommendations for the best as not to spend time watching any weeb garbage.

Movies 
-Perfect Blue
- Akira
-Ghost in the Shell
-End of Evangelion but you got to watch most of the show to know what the fuck is going on
- most of the studio Ghibli stuff is at least enjoyable if not good

Shows
-Cowboy Bebop 
-Evangelion
-Fooly Cooly
-original Berserk
- Dragonball not Dragonball Z
-Kill la Kill
Chances are if that shit is more than one season its not worth it.


----------



## Charles P. Scene (Jan 5, 2022)

Chainsaw Man when it drops this year, hopefully.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 5, 2022)

Obligatory Boku no Pico.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 5, 2022)

Ousama Ranking is one of the best shows this season.
Vinland Saga
The Vampire Dies In No Time (gag comedy)
Dr Stone
Space Dandy
Gintama
One Piece (you can watch the movies plus the TV specials that are named "Episode of X" are summaries of entire story arcs)
Yakitate Japan (bread baking battles)


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jan 5, 2022)

Redline is a pretty damn good anime movie


----------



## Medulseur (Jan 5, 2022)

Monster Rancher
Watch the subbed version because the dub version cuts out whole episodes.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jan 5, 2022)

Lucipurr said:


> Anime is 99% crap these are my recommendations for the best as not to spend time watching any weeb garbage.


The stagflation/degradation that has decimated them for 30 years now can be traced through many sectors of their society, and animu is no exception. I know for a fact the average 80s/90s series typically got a 24-26 episode run, and even low key series could often receive multiple seasons with solid runtimes. OVAs for all kinds of genres were being made, with the 80s being the golden age, and even the TnA had serious quality behind it like go nagai.




Fast forward 30 years of economic debasement later... The average series is lucky to get a singular 12-13 episode season. True OVAs are few and far between, and many "series" have reduced runtimes. Many aren't even made by a Japanese majority studio anymore. Despite the switch from painted cels to digital animation and the explosion of popularity in the west, the industry has continued to atrophy actual quality. To make things worse, levant-friendly monopolies continue to infiltrate and buy out studios desperate for shekels.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jan 5, 2022)

Attack on Titan was the first anime I watched. It's pretty accessible and has almost no japanese cultrural degeneracy + good animation and action.
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood is decent.



Lucipurr said:


> -End of Evangelion but you got to watch most of the show to know what the fuck is going on
> - most of the studio Ghibli stuff is at least enjoyable if not good
> 
> Shows
> ...


Bro Evangelion is way worse than you remember in terms of loli shit. You don't have to wait for the hospital room scene to figure that out. I rewatched a couple of episodes when it got added to Netflix and remembered that Shinji hits near-troon levels of degeneracy in episode 2.

It is a real shame because the Thunderbirds-esque lauch sequences are fantastic.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Jan 5, 2022)

Lone MacReady said:


> The stagflation/degradation that has decimated them for 30 years now can be traced through many sectors of their society, and animu is no exception. I know for a fact the average 80s/90s series typically got a 24-26 episode run, and even low key series could often receive multiple seasons with solid runtimes. OVAs for all kinds of genres were being made, with the 80s being the golden age, and even the TnA had serious quality behind it like go nagai.
> View attachment 2859994
> Fast forward 30 years of economic debasement later... The average series is lucky to get a singular 12-13 episode season. True OVAs are few and far between, and many "series" have reduced runtimes. Many aren't even made by a Japanese majority studio anymore. Despite the switch from painted cels to digital animation and the explosion of popularity in the west, the industry has continued to atrophy actual quality. To make things worse, levant-friendly monopolies continue to infiltrate and buy out studios desperate for shekels.


I think there are other factors at play here.
Before 1996, you either aired at a reasonable time, with cartoons for teens in early primetime, and cartoons for kids in the morning, or you released a 4-episode OVA to test the market, usually targeting either a small audience of otakus, or the fans of the source material. Production costs were high, so only selected projects were approved and usually focused on proven franchises. So general audience got their stuff on TV, otakus got their OVAs. Almost all TV series up until then had at least 24 episodes, with >40 still being common.

(BTW, Cutey Honey aired on Saturdays at 8:30pm. It was targeted at general teen audience. I believe your screencap is from Shin Cutey Honey OVA, which was released 20 years later, for the otakus that grew up on the original series.)

By 1996, the otaku market started to be too big to satiate with OVAs only, so otaku-oriented anime started airing at night. It was cheaper to put it there, and it was assumed that otakus either are unemployed and will be awake at 2am, or they'll use a VCR. 

The first late night anime was Those Who Hunt Elves. How many episodes it had? Twelve. The trend continued, with morning and primetime series having more episodes that the late night series. 

Fast forward to today. Anime production is cheap. Studios can pump a lot of it and all it has to do is to shift mangas, LNs and merch to a fickle and easy to bore audience of otakus. That's why most anime today airs at night and has short seasons. But the morning and primetime anime hasn't changed much – it's still about either long-running or middle-length series. Their number is limited by the fact that it's primetime—they are competing with other shows. This market may have not grown as much as the otaku market, but it's still going relatively strong (despite the fact that kids don't watch much TV these days). It's just the Western weeb audience is completely oblivious about it – just go into a general anime-related discussion place and ask about Yashahime or Precure – you know, some of the most popular anime shows on TV right now.









						Japanese Animation TV Ranking, October 4-10
					

Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba Mugen Train Arc TV anime debuts with 10.0% rating




					www.animenewsnetwork.com


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 5, 2022)

Fist of the North Star (animation hasn't aged too well but the stories are still solid; basically Mad Max in Japan with superhuman fists)

Appleseed (post-apocalyptic buddy cop series)

Warau Salesman (asshole goes around helping people in a way that makes them more miserable and laughs his ass off while doing it)

Slayers (fantasy adventure comedy with an interesting cosmology)

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood (a dwarf and his brother that were cursed by God after resurrecting their dead mother as a short-lived pile of zombie flesh via eldritch science now have to go around looking for the philosopher's stone to unfuck their shit)

Most movies by Studio Ghibli.

Captain Harlock and Galaxy Express 999 (space adventure drama with memorable characters and space pirates that became mainstays of Japanese media. Also space trains.)

Trigun (cowboys on another planet hunt down the most wanted man alive who is also the nicest guy alive)

Record of Lodoss War (basically the first D&D inspired anime series and a template for others)

Ozanari Dungeon (short comedic adventure OVA series and parody of tabletop at first but the manga is longer, gets more serious and delves into some interesting fatalistic lore)

Big O (post-apocalyptic noir that gets weird as fuck)

Cowboy Bebop (because)

Dragon Quest: Legend of the Hero Abel (video game tie-in with a fun story and no lolis)

Gaiarth (short post-apocalyptic adventure series with robot horses and the biggest laser sword in fiction)

The Berserk 1997 anime might also be worth a shot but it removes Skull Knight which sucks.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jan 5, 2022)

Not a very big anime fan but my husband loves that shit and I'm trying to watch anime with him in the hopes I can convince him to watch regular shit with me. So whats some anime that isn't the cookie cutter derivative cliche crap that 90% of anime seems to be?

Anime Ive recently watched that I liked:

One Punch Man
Death Note
Castlevania (does this count?)
Blood +(years ago)
Kinichi History's Greatest Disciple
Sound and Fury

I know for sure Ive seen much more then that but I can't remember them off the top of my head.

I don't care if its subbed or dubbed, but for the love of christ there had better not be any loli shit in it. Started watching No Game No Life thinking it was gonna be a good show...until the 12 year old bath scene. I feel I need to make this abundantly clear because of all the sub-human anime avatars creeping on this site.

FYI - Anyone who recommends Beaststars is a furfag, or worse yet, a hybrid furfag/weeb who will bring about the apocalypse.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jan 5, 2022)

Needless 
Gintama
Inuyasha
Seto no hanayome
Princess Principal
Steins;Gate
Knights of Sidonia
Girls und Panzer
Made in Abyss
2x2=Shinobuden
Eighty-Six
Zegapain
Dororo
Asobi Asobase

Just focused a bit on the modern ones but these i can recommend.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jan 5, 2022)

Akira


----------



## DamnWolves! (Jan 5, 2022)

It's all garbage. Literal cartoons for children.

Tell your "husband" to grow the fuck up.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 5, 2022)

Steins;Gate, and the follow up to it, is absolutely essential. (It's all about time travel and the need to unfuck the world once it has been fucked through said time travel)


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 5, 2022)

.hack//sign
Trinity Blood
Wolfs Rain


----------



## Kiwi Boer (Jan 5, 2022)

Corey in the House.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Jan 5, 2022)

Natsume's Book of Friends


----------



## Mimic (Jan 5, 2022)

Outlaw Star
Area 88
Paranoia Agent
Akira
Devilman Crybaby


----------



## Heather Mason (Jan 5, 2022)

Surprised nobody has mentioned Ping Pong: The Animation yet


----------



## What the shit (Jan 5, 2022)

A movie that I watched was called Redline. Plot is subpar but the animation is fucking incredible.


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Jan 5, 2022)

Boku no Pico


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 5, 2022)

Bea-


> Anyone who recommends Beaststars is a furfag, or worse yet, a hybrid furfag/weeb who will bring about the apocalypse.


Oh

Anyway, first off I recommend using myanimelist. It's great for finding new anime and you can sort based off popularity and shit. Also good for keeping track of what you want to watch / have watched and so on if you make an account. Sounds gay (it is) but its worth it.

Some of my recommendations, check out the synopsis in the links if you want an idea as to what its about
Dororo
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Demonslayer (really recommend this one)
Overlord
Saga of Tanya the Evil
Vinland Saga
Dorohedoro


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jan 6, 2022)

>OP specifically specifies no pedo shit


Pimpleking55 said:


> Made in Abyss


Living dangerously huh, @Pimpleking55?


----------



## W00K #17 (Jan 6, 2022)

Divorce him, he is not a man.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Jan 6, 2022)

Nichijou

Ghost Stories (English Dub Only)

Naruto Kai is a fanmade edit to cut out most of the bullshit. Still, some arcs are just eyerolling trash, so be prepared for a long commitment with a worthwhile payout.

Attack on Titan is a bit disjointed, but conveys a particular feeling of horror unlike any other piece of media I've seen.

Fullmetal Alchemist. Watch the original until its story splits from the manga, then jump over to partway through Brotherhood where the story continues. Though obscenely autistic, it is the objectively correct way of watching it.

Keijo is a post-ironic comedy masterpiece, but the tradeoff is that it involves over-sexualised 17-19 year olds. Fun to watch with friends, but it would be creepy as hell to watch alone.

Neon Genesis Evangelion is overrated, but still good. End of Evangelion is immaculate.

Boku no Pico


----------



## Certified_Autist (Jan 6, 2022)

I really liked Saga of Tanya the Evil. Basically a military anime that is also an Isekai.

If you want something that isn't that deep but is fun to watch, there's Dominion Tank police. New Dominion the sequel is not as good but still enjoyable.

Wolf children is a really touching movie about relationships between parents and children as the children come of age.

Evangelion is good too but others already reccomended it.

Prison School is about boys jailed in a girls academy by misandrist teachers (yes really). Fanservice is so over the top it approaches parody levels, but that aside its a good absurdist comedy.


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 6, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> Bea-
> 
> Oh
> 
> ...


I didn't read the full OP, oops. If you're trying to avoid the ones with pedo fanservice I'd say avoid Overlord. It has a few of those scenes in it IIRC. 

Tanya the Evil's main character is a little girl but its not sexualized like no game no life.  And finally Dororo has a scene where a kid gets stripped but its not in a sexual way and has a story reason behind it. Not meant to be pedo stuff but could possibly be awkward if you're watching it with your husband.

Trying to avoid pedo stuff in anime is like navigating a minefield. Shows like Jojo's Bizarre Adventure are great but then next thing you know there's a horny orangutan trying to fuck a 13 year old.


----------



## eDove (Jan 6, 2022)

I thought the Golden Arc trilogy of Berserk (the movies) was great. I tried to get into the original show, buuuuut I was turned off very quickly. It has an awkward-as-hell pilot that spoils everything and the music was synth garbage. That was just me, though. I'm also one of the very few, weird people who found Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood incredibly boring and irritating, so don't take me too seriously.

There's a reason the same Anime series get brought up over and over because so much of it is generic trash. There're only a few standouts.

My Hero Academia is pretty good. Wholesome. There's that surprisingly okay show about the guy who's cooking is so good it gives people orgasms (can't think of the title right now). Avatar probably counts. Maybe guys you would like the movie Paprika?

Also, I'd suggest Wounded Man, but ironically. Worst manga/show I've seen this decade.


----------



## ShittlerNiggler (Jan 6, 2022)

Girls und Panzer, depending how much you love tanks and how autistic you are.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jan 6, 2022)

Serial Experiments Lain
Haibane Renmei
Texhnolyze
Armitage III
Full Moon
Space Family Carlvinson
A Kite
Akira
3x3 Eyes
Bastard
Perfect Blue
Cool Devices
Squirrel and Hedgehog
Pugasari
Ichi The Killer
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Cannibal Holocaust
The Bjork Stalker Suicide Video
Boku no Pico
Chinese Surveillance Camera Footages


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jan 5, 2022)

Not a very big anime fan but my husband loves that shit and I'm trying to watch anime with him in the hopes I can convince him to watch regular shit with me. So whats some anime that isn't the cookie cutter derivative cliche crap that 90% of anime seems to be?

Anime Ive recently watched that I liked:

One Punch Man
Death Note
Castlevania (does this count?)
Blood +(years ago)
Kinichi History's Greatest Disciple
Sound and Fury

I know for sure Ive seen much more then that but I can't remember them off the top of my head.

I don't care if its subbed or dubbed, but for the love of christ there had better not be any loli shit in it. Started watching No Game No Life thinking it was gonna be a good show...until the 12 year old bath scene. I feel I need to make this abundantly clear because of all the sub-human anime avatars creeping on this site.

FYI - Anyone who recommends Beaststars is a furfag, or worse yet, a hybrid furfag/weeb who will bring about the apocalypse.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> >OP specifically specifies no pedo shit
> 
> Living dangerously huh, @Pimpleking55?


The whole thing sounds like a gayer version of The Edge Chronicles but for closet pedophiles. Might as well recommend Boku no Pico unironically.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## The Token Ethnic (Jan 6, 2022)

Here's some anime recommendations to enjoy:
A Slient Voice
Baccano
Erased
Gokusen
Great Teacher Onizuka
FLCL
Little Witch Academia
Ronja, the Robber's Daughter (despite the lackluster cg, I ended up liking the story)
Tokyo Godfathers
Usagi Drop (just stick with the anime)
Ushio and Tora (2015)


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jan 6, 2022)

>OP specifies _no pedo shit_


The Token Ethnic said:


> Usagi Drop (just stick with the anime)













You guys are just fucking around now, right?


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Jan 6, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> You guys are just fucking around now, right?


That's why I said to stick with the anime. It has none of that in the story.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 7, 2022)

get_ur_gamon said:


> Bro Evangelion is way worse than you remember in terms of loli shit. You don't have to wait for the hospital room scene to figure that out. I rewatched a couple of episodes when it got added to Netflix and remembered that Shinji hits near-troon levels of degeneracy in episode 2.


Evangelion is thoughtfully made (the "loli shit" isn't played up for fetishism, for example), but it's not the kind of thing I would watch with an SO unless I had some serious covalence with them.

Also, the Netflix release of Evangelion sees to it that Shinji is voiced by an actual troon.



DamnWolves! said:


> It's all garbage. Literal cartoons for children.
> 
> Tell your "husband" to grow the fuck up.


I dunno, man, would you let your three year old child watch any _Berserk_ animation?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m going to drop a list of a few lesser known titles that may interest you. 

s-CRY-ed: 
It’s like a more down to earth X-Men featuring a quality action packed story and nuanced characters. Steve Blum of Cowboy Bebop fame plays the main character.

Mai-Hime: 
This one could be hit or miss depending on your personal preference. It’s magical girls meets Highlander. Good story with plenty of mystery and intrigue. The dub is a bit weird with quality varying from actor to actor but it’s certainly passable.

Burst Angel: 
Hot chicks, guns, giant robots, cyborgs, and lots of blood. If you like cheesy ultra violence and old spaghetti westerns you might really get a kick out of this one. It’s about a group of female mercenaries working for a Chinese syndicate. The main giant robot has a cowboy hat. The dub is amazing, one of the best you can find. It features Monica Real as the main character, Jamie Marchi as her girlfriend, and Chris Sabat as a reoccurring villian.


----------



## Lol4loko (Jan 7, 2022)

Owari No Seraph/Seraph of the end.


----------



## Lol4loko (Jan 7, 2022)

Panty and Stocking With Garterbelt


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Jan 7, 2022)

Learn to use google holy shit. These threads are all the same on every forum. Just google "anime recommendations".

Alternatively go to anichart.net and just watch whichever has a cool looking poster. Has never failed me.

Ueno-san wa Bukiyou - it's a cute short about a girl trying to impress a boy with her inventions


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jan 7, 2022)

Equivocal_Iki said:


> Learn to use google holy shit. These threads are all the same on every forum. Just google "anime recommendations".
> 
> Alternatively go to anichart.net and just watch whichever has a cool looking poster. Has never failed me.
> 
> Ueno-san wa Bukiyou - it's a cute short about a girl trying to impress a boy with her inventions



I want anime recommendations from people who like to say nigger that aren't /pol/, hence why I post on this site.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jan 7, 2022)

Slayers
Legend of the Galactic Heroes
Kill la Kill
Black Lagoon
FMA: Brotherhood
Cowboy Beebop
Gunsmith Cats
Golden Boy
Armor Hunter Mellowlink
Code Geass
Perfect Blue
Princess Mononoke
Violet Evergarden


----------



## Secret Messages (Jan 7, 2022)

>nobody mentioned Gurren Lagann
legitimately disappointed in this board smh


----------



## OhJason (Feb 11, 2022)

Dragon Ball Z is good if you stop watching after Frieza and pretend Super doesn’t exist. (And this comes from someone that likes Super)


----------



## Shidoen (Feb 11, 2022)

Baki, Dragon Ball, and Beserk


----------



## Sneed (formerly ﷽) (Mar 18, 2022)

Candy Candy (shit based!)


----------



## Safir (Mar 18, 2022)

Arrow Emblem: Hawk of the Grand Prix



The Gangster Computer said:


> Captain Harlock and Galaxy Express 999 (space adventure drama with memorable characters and space pirates that became mainstays of Japanese media. Also space trains.)


also space trains


----------



## Fate Fan (Jun 12, 2022)

A sister's all you need
It intentionally starts out generic and extreme for the first 4 episodes (i think it was the only way it would be published originally) only to turn into a super good story about relationships, dealing with failure, trauma, and having to put on a facade to save face/ for the sake of your own pride.
Its super weird especially the first minute but if you watch all the way through you'll like it


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 12, 2022)

Black Lagoon is pretty damn good

Kaiji: Ultimate Survivor will keep you hooked. Another user here got me into it and I watched like eight episodes one after another.


----------

